# Preffered Breeds



## Crookhorn Farms

Who prefers what when it comes to breeds of cattle. Trying to start some kind of convo on here, tired of seeing same old stuff.


----------



## Nitram

I run black angus but have a couple black white face to make it easier to see in the trees. Just sold my two yeller brindels ( old cows) like to have some color in the herd.







Like the thread by the way. Martin


----------



## swmnhay

*I've fed alot of holstiens.Has worked great when corn was cheap.I try to buy smaller groups at less $.usually feed 200-300 per yr but have 2 hd now.*

*In partnership with 3 other guys on different yard.Just bought 350 hd of black strs 840 lbs.We are open to anything if we can make some $ on them.900 hd capacity.*


----------



## scrapiron

I like sentipole cows then put a brangus bull on them the best,also like a red angus cow then put a braford bull on her. Sometimes you get some great replacement heifers out of them, good mammas, some, ah, are crazy. The R A / braford calves grow & gain good for us. I guss I kinda like a whiteface.

scrapiron


----------



## ForemanTX

Nitram said:


> I run black angus but have a couple black white face to make it easier to see in the trees. Just sold my two yeller brindels ( old cows) like to have some color in the herd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the thread by the way. Martin


Same here like color in the herd,charolais with black angus bulls,some tiger stripes,black baldies,light tan/gray.


----------



## Tim/South

Most of mine are black. Some with a little ear, others not. Also have a red one and some white faced. The bull is black.
The 2 cows that raise the best calves for us are black nosed Charolais cows crossed with a black bull. They have a smokey colored calf that are born with something extra.


----------



## Vol

Tim, I have noticed that those smoke colored charolais crosses seem to have a really nice frame and grow off really well. If I was still in beef that would be a cross that I would seek.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Crookhorn Farms

ive got 6 herefords 4 charolais 4 Blacks and 2 Black White Face. All heifers bred to beautiful black bull. Interested to see what my calves going to look like.


----------



## gradyjohn

I'm like Henry Ford ... any color as long as it's Black. Sat next to a buyer and he told they grade choce almost every time. They bring more money. Check it out the next time you go to an auction. Much of what we have here in Texas goes to the panhandle storckyards. Black or Black motley. You never see Hereford Beef, Charlois Beef or any other than Angus Beef advertised ... bcause its good and tender. I perfer BLack Brangus.


----------



## ForemanTX

gradyjohn said:


> I'm like Henry Ford ... any color as long as it's Black. Sat next to a buyer and he told they grade choce almost every time. They bring more money. Check it out the next time you go to an auction. Much of what we have here in Texas goes to the panhandle storckyards. Black or Black motley. You never see Hereford Beef, Charlois Beef or any other than Angus Beef advertised ... bcause its good and tender. I perfer BLack Brangus.


 Your right about the black selling better at sell barn but reg.charlois do really good on cattlerange.com.I have one black angus/longhorn cross she doesnt have the horns but her calf is sold every year to someone that knows me local and they pay good price for it to butcher. I ended up with her when I bought someone out last year when times got tough and he had several longhorns,I held onto them for a short period of time and then slaughter price went up so sold everything that had horns and made alittle on them and just kept the one,my wife had alot to do with it but its turned out that her calf is what people I know what to put in freezer.


----------



## Richardin52

I have Belted Galloways. I think there are more Belties in Maine than in other state. Most cattle build up fat to keep them warm in the winter Belties and Scotish Highlanders have four layers of thick hair to keep them warm and are naturally leaner.

They finish on grass well, can take bad weather and the meat has won taste tests in Europe.

My herd has not been under a roof for over a year and a half and we get some pretty nasty weather here in the winter.

Anybody else have Belties?


----------



## deadmoose

I was going to try and get belties. I started two years ago with black and red beef. Last spring Craigslist had some Highlands that called my name. Then a few more. Now I have seven of them (no big time operator here) and three left beef ready to butcher. Can't wait for my first calf (hopefully soon) and to try my beef both this year and next year. Should have highland beeef next year.


----------



## Colby

We have some angus crossbreed and a lot of Brahman cattle, turn your Hereford bull out with them and get your high dollar fancy F1 brafords..


----------



## Crookhorn Farms

What to look for? Black Angus bull bred to black nose white face charolais? Any idea?


----------



## Waterway64

I have a strong loyalty for another bred and I hope you can appreciate my reasons. In college my old "cow professor" counselor lent me some UN books on european breeds of cattle which I devowerd. Within a year the first Simmental were introduced into Canada and I scrambled to get semen to breed my small herd of cows. My lifetime memdership number in the ASA is 445. Unfortunatly I was just starting out on my own and my first heifer crop went to make a down payment on this place. My second crop had to be sold so that I could build a dairy barn to support my young family. This time all my beef cows went to which was just before Nixons' beef price freeze ended and prices colapsed. It really hurt to sell my beef cattle at that time but looking back it was probably divine providence.
Today I have a much larger cow herd and there is a lot of quiet, gentle "simmie" blood in this herd. I consider it a blessing to be able to return to the beef industry and cattle I love!! Mel


----------



## ForemanTX

Crookhorn Farms said:


> What to look for? Black Angus bull bred to black nose white face charolais? Any idea?


 When you got a good BULL any old cow will do


----------



## mlappin

Started out with a few angus/holstein crosses from when a young angus bull we had on the farm got in with the milk cows.







Good cows though, when they dropped a calf you'd take another 2 or 3 and stick em in the pen soon as she gave birth and they could raise 3 or 4 calves. Once we got rid of the milk cows we stuck with angus for awhile, but I've found those tend to be f**king nuts. Started using a Hereford bull then and we'd cull out any crazy cows, ended up with a herd that is mostly baldies but some of the holstein still comes out once in a while, we have two dalmations and a few other you'd swear are holsteins.

Now using a cousins registered shorthorn bulls. His heard is smaller so soon as the bull done his duty there he's comes here and all it costs us is what he eats till the cousin is ready for him again. This works out well as all the bulls we've had so far start out as 4H animals and are tame. When the time comes said cousin brings his trailer, walks out in the pasture, slips the halter on and leads the bull right into the trailer. No chasing a wound up critter and trying to get him to go where he doesn't want to.


----------



## Richardin52

ForemanTX said:


> When you got a good BULL any old cow will do
> View attachment 173


Tell my wife that!


----------



## ForemanTX

Richardin52 said:


> Tell my wife that!


 Yeah no thanks,it didnt go over very well with my own....


----------



## tnwalkingred

when I decided to get into the registered cattle business I went with these Black Hereford heifers. A new breed to our area and I was the first person in Tn to own any. Take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## tnwalkingred

Ok well those pics are not the ones I posted of my heifers. LOL

--Kyle


----------



## Nitram

Kyle... I think you have the market "All wrapped up" lol couldn't resist Martin


----------



## tnwalkingred

Nitram-LOL

I'm gonna try and post them again. Let's see if this works.

--Kyle





  








2012 07 19 19 05 18 341




__
tnwalkingred


__
Oct 1, 2012











  








2012 07 19 19 05 00 590




__
tnwalkingred


__
Oct 1, 2012











  








2012 07 19 19 04 21 975




__
tnwalkingred


__
Oct 1, 2012


----------



## deadmoose

TN, nice pics. What is the difference between a black Hereford and a black baldie?


----------



## tnwalkingred

Deadmoose,

The Black Hereford is basically just the registered name they came up for the Black Baldie. It has to have more Hereford blood in it than it does Angus. Basically you take a registered Angus and breed it to a registered Hereford. Then take that calf and breed it back to another registered Hereford. That calf if it was black in color would qualify to be a registered Black Hereford if it was free of any genetic defects. There's a little more to it than that but that's it in a nut shell. I don't have the pasture to run a LARGE cow/calf operation so I decided that the ones I did buy would be registered. I didn't want registered Angus as all the ones I have dealt with were crazier than hell and I wanted to do something different. Didn't feel like I could make any REAL money doing what 1000 other farmers in my area had been doing for years. I was the first person in TN to own any and to be honest I wish I had a 100 heifers bred. I get 2-3 calls a week with people wanting calves. These girls will calve in the spring. I plan to buy a few more this fall if my pocket book can stand it after my last "GREEN" purchase. LOL

--Kyle


----------



## HayBones

Tn I agree beauty cows!! I am looking into some super baldie cows to get me rolling (semmintal/angus) I am intrigued by the awesome milking ability of the Semmintal and exceptional foraging ability of the angus (performance of angus/semmintal should be awesome) Now for my bull im thinking of trying a Reg red limo because they seem to add some overall carcase weight and nice robust ribe cage. Commercial cattle is so fun when deciding on what to try and accomplish..... Keep the pics coming of your baldies they look great, and hereford influence/sanity is always a bonus!


----------



## MNfarmer

I like tarentaise the best, they aren't real common around here and to get a bull would require a few hundred mile trip. They raise nicer calves than the angus cows I have however.


----------



## deadmoose

Highlanders here.


----------



## Waterway64

I think the perfect breed pleases the packer so much he puts more money in your pocket. Everything else we select for is frivolous. Mel


----------



## deadmoose

I don't have enough to please the packer. Very good point though. What's good for the packer is good for the producer.


----------



## floyd

Not everyone is trying to please the packer.

I keep Highlands. They utilize rough country well. They calve unassisted.

I do not have the land base to send a potload a yr to the packers.

I get three products to sell. Meat, hides, & horns. A tanned hair on hide makes a lovely rug.


----------



## eight

From what I've seen, black cows crossed with charlais bull makes a quick growing calf, will be huge if you save it for a cow. 90% of my cattle are black (brangus most likely) and I normally have 3 charlais bulls, one is old and needs replacing, thinking of a Hereford this time to see how the black baldies compare at auction. I kind of think black baldie is the better choice for making mamma cows, don't think they'd grow as fast as the smokeys for auction. Black baldie cow would probably be more gentle than my brangus and should cross well with my charlais.

I also like Santa gertrudis cattle, just have 2 so not much experience with them.


----------



## SalleyFarmAndRanchServices

We run a small herd of Red Brangus cattle down here in NW Louisiana. Grew up showing them in 4-H & FFA. Currently we are running a Red Angus bull on our cow herd. He has done a really good job for us by uniforming our calf crops. My grandpa used to run polled Herefords back in the day. We started crossing the Red Brangus on them and produced some really nice red baldies with a little ear.


----------



## bluefarmer

I got a half hereford half limosine bull that is fullblood on both ends I AI'd him myself,his calves are docile like hereford and muscle of a limosine. I hate fullblood limo.calves they will climb the walls!


----------



## Tim/South

I wish I could afford some heifers right now. I would not be breed particular as long as they had good frame. At the last cattle auction I bid on some young white faced heifers. They went for more than I could justify and were the cheapest heifers at the sale. I was thinking of making some baldy calves down the road.
Looks like the price of all breeds is on the upswing this week.


----------



## tnwalkingred

All,

I woke up to a new baby calf on Saturday morning. Can someone help me out with uploading some pictures so I can show her off! Thanks.

--Kyle


----------



## mncattle

I really like Herefords but I usually bred them to Angus since black is where the money is when it comes to feeders and fed cattle. But I am not color blind like alot of folks when it comes to cattle. I have the herefords, angus, BWF, some straight reds, charlias, shorthorns,and crosses of others.


----------



## deadmoose

I opened up a field to grazing today. No rain in two weeks has grazed grass slowing down. I was really hoping to cut another crop off of it but hopefully this will extend my grazing season.














I fenced off this chunk earlier this year and took one cut off of it. I guess my second crop is done now as the cows will cut the rest for me.


----------



## hayward

Black may bring more per pound, but more pounds bring more money in the pocket. I've raise charlais, brangus, Hereford an in 8 to 9 months I see charlais heavier time an Time again. I like a cross tho, n a little ear. I like charlais, full blood their kinda ugly to look at, lol.Think vol mentioned somthing about a crossing with black cows, I've got a few ugly colored ones, but they have good body, n raise some really nice heavy calves. Charbrays are what I'm going for now in all my replacement heifers, look good, an good mommas to. my .02


----------



## ontario hay man

I like holstein hereford cows bred angus . You get lots of milk feed extra calves and calves look like angus hereford with a bit more frame. I also like red angus simmental cross.


----------



## Tim/South

A black nosed Charolais cow is hard to beat as a momma cow. Frame, milk and maternal instincts.

We breed all the crossed up commercial cows to a black bull.

I personally shy away from any cow or bull with a lot of sheath. Sheath will get you docked around here.


----------



## ontario hay man

I dont like char because my uncle has the sane anount of cows but feeds 100 more bales of hay plus gets .10 a pound less then me. They are good cows if crossed with hereford. Buyers just seem to be nuts about blacks here.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Charolais cows crosses on Simmental bulls is what I raise mostly. Throws smokey calves and they bring top dollar and weigh more at the sale here. Smokey heifers also make good replacements!! Best cross I have found so far.


----------



## Waterway64

Speaking of charlais my neighbor went to some place in Canada and bought red charlais bulls. It struck me as a good idea on his red angus cattle.


----------



## ontario hay man

They dont like smokeys around here for some reason they discount for color dont ask me why


----------

